# A lucky Guy



## F14Gunner (Sep 8, 2008)

Was out shooting my birthday present this past weekend. 1851 Confederate Navy Colt, .44 cal. Load was 35gr of powder standard .44 ball. Fired 14 rds with no problem the 15th rd sounded funny, Well here's the result. 
Appears there may have been a flaw in the barrel.  Sent it back today to Cabela's. They are replacing it.  Lucky to have all my fingers I guess.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 8, 2008)

That could have been really bad...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 8, 2008)

yikes....I hope they replace it and give you a nice gift certificate....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 8, 2008)

That ain't good.  I'd be worried about the replacement also.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 8, 2008)

that could of left a mark ...

glad you are OK .....

 I would be highly upset .....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 8, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Luke_M (Sep 8, 2008)

Not that this has anything to do with your problem, I usually don't shoot more than 25 grains in my brass framed pistols.  The brass has been known to stretch with heavier loads.  

Glad that you are alright, that could have been bad.

Luke


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 8, 2008)

Luke_M said:


> Not that this has anything to do with your problem, I usually don't shoot more than 25 grains in my brass framed pistols.  The brass has been known to stretch with heavier loads.
> 
> Glad that you are alright, that could have been bad.
> 
> Luke


The recommended load is 45 gr, did not want to go that high, get plenty with the 35gr. 25 yards is plenty for where I'm using it at. Just glad that it didn't explode all the way.


----------



## red tail (Sep 8, 2008)

That was a close one!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 8, 2008)

F14,

Where are you getting your load data from?

I have a steel framed Pietta 1858 and the max load for that gun is 35 grains of FFFg.  45 grains sounds way too high.  Especially for a brass-framed 1851.


----------



## BookHound (Sep 8, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> That ain't good.  I'd be worried about the replacement also.




My thoughts exactly.  Ouch.


----------



## Luke_M (Sep 8, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> The recommended load is 45 gr, did not want to go that high, get plenty with the 35gr. 25 yards is plenty for where I'm using it at. Just glad that it didn't explode all the way.



Traditions web site list the following:

40 gr. for the Colt Walker
30 gr. for the Colt Replicas.

I'm not saying you are worng and I'm far from a BP expert but the charges seem high.


----------



## Luke_M (Sep 8, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> F14,
> 
> Where are you getting your load data from?
> 
> I have a steel framed Pietta 1858 and the max load for that gun is 35 grains of FFFg.  45 grains sounds way too high.  Especially for a brass-framed 1851.




I shoot a 1858 Remington Copy, love a good steel frame.


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 8, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> F14,
> 
> Where are you getting your load data from?
> 
> I have a steel framed Pietta 1858 and the max load for that gun is 35 grains of FFFg.  45 grains sounds way too high.  Especially for a brass-framed 1851.


Was listed in the book that came with it. That's why I was only loading 35gr, didn't sound right.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 8, 2008)

i have that same gun! i hope that doesn't happen with mine. how old is yours? mine is several years old so maybe it was just a fluke.


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 8, 2008)

nhancedsvt said:


> i have that same gun! i hope that doesn't happen with mine. how old is yours? mine is several years old so maybe it was just a fluke.


Son and daughter-in-law got it for my birthday in Jan, first time i had a chance to fire it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 8, 2008)

I dunno nuffin.

I stretched a brass framed navy colt replice by shooting what was the max in the manual (30grains). Ruined a dern fine shootin replica I did.

I have a steel framed 1858 Remington replica and I didn't get a manual with it but I don't see any possible way to get 45 grains of powder in it.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 8, 2008)

send pictures to mythbusters, they seem to think exploding barrels cant happen like that.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 9, 2008)

discounthunter said:


> send pictures to mythbusters, they seem to think exploding barrels cant happen like that.



I thought they were busting the myth of sticking a finger in the barrel and having it blow.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 9, 2008)

F14Gunner,

I just checked the manual that came with my BP revolver.  The max Black Powder load for a .44 Revolver with a standard cylinder (not a Walker model) is 35 grains of FFFg.  If using Pyrodex the max charge is 28 grains.
Also, after reading your post, it states that you were using a "standard .44 ball".  For a .44 caliber BP pistol you should be using .451"-.454" balls or conicals.  Just wanted to know.


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 10, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> F14Gunner,
> 
> I just checked the manual that came with my BP revolver.  The max Black Powder load for a .44 Revolver with a standard cylinder (not a Walker model) is 35 grains of FFFg.  If using Pyrodex the max charge is 28 grains.
> Also, after reading your post, it states that you were using a "standard .44 ball".  For a .44 caliber BP pistol you should be using .451"-.454" balls or conicals.  Just wanted to know.


I also went back and read it again with my glass on in the light this time and it does say 35 gr, which I was using the balls are .451". I also have some conicials that are .453" which I not or did not get a chance to fire. The way the barrel split it appears there may have been a flaw in the casting. Who know's for sure, either way no one was hurt and I am getting a replacement.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 10, 2008)

Ouch. glad you weren't in a gunfight.


----------



## Luke_M (Sep 10, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> I also went back and read it again with my glass on in the light this time and it does say 35 gr, which I was using the balls are .451". I also have some conicials that are .453" which I not or did not get a chance to fire. The way the barrel split it appears there may have been a flaw in the casting. Who know's for sure, either way no one was hurt and I am getting a replacement.



In this case, I'd say you were very lucky.

Luke


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 16, 2008)

Got a call from Cabels last evening. Seems the barrel had a flaw in it. When xrayed they could see the flaw, Picture are being sent to me for review.


----------



## Luke_M (Sep 16, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> Got a call from Cabels last evening. Seems the barrel had a flaw in it. When xrayed they could see the flaw, Picture are being sent to me for review.



Well it's nice to know that they will perform when that hot of a load.  Don't think I'm gonna put it to the test, but nice to know that it will work.  

Pssst, I'd let the load rate be a Woody's secret.


----------

